# to remove a photo from the survey view



## mgolin (Jan 30, 2016)

I know that when the photos are in the grid view of the survey, clicking on the X removes it.  What I'd like to be able to do is, with a group of photos, to remove individual photos when going through them in the loupe view with out having to go back to the grid.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 30, 2016)

Clicking the X should mark them as rejected, also in Loupe view. Just move to the next photo after you pressed X.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 31, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Clicking the X should mark them as rejected, also in Loupe view. Just move to the next photo after you pressed X.



Or if you want them to disappear, use the X as Johan suggested, but set the Filters to hide rejected photos so they disappear from view.


----------



## mgolin (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, but I must be missing something...   When first creating a survey group that appears as grid, when I click on a photo & see it in loupe, I don't see the X in the loupe view.  Do I have something set that's hiding it, since if so, I can't find it.  Maybe this is a LR6 feature, & I did fail to mention that I'm still on LR5.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2016)

We meant the X key on the keyboard (to mark photos as rejected).  It'll work in LR5 as well.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 1, 2016)

It seems you've got your terminology mixed up. 'Survey' is a view in the Library module, just like Grid and Loupe. So what 'group' did you create? When we say you should press 'X', we mean the key on your keyword. If you do that you will mark the image with a 'reject' flag in Lightroom. You can later search for all 'rejected' images and delete them if you want to.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 1, 2016)

Oddly, I'd read the OP differently, i.e. assuming that it really is referring to the use of Survey mode on a bunch of selected images, then using the X button on the thumbnail to remove it from the selection. My reading is that the OP wants to retain the selection, switch to Loupe view, then cycle through the selected images in that mode, and have the same ability to remove one or more from the selection. Which of course isn't available without either reverting back to the Survey mode, or using Cmd/Ctrl-Click on an image to de-select it.

 It's obviously not clear if the intent is simply to remove images from the selection, or to remove them from the catalog via the Reject function.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 1, 2016)

If that's what he wants, then maybe the following work around would help. Put the selected images into the Quick Collection, then select that Quick Collection. Now the Delete-key can be used (in any view) to remove an image.


----------



## mgolin (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses.  For the record, Jim Wilde did get my question correctly, but I had already assumed that Johan Elzenga's solution would be the path of the least resistance. & I will try to be more precise for any future requests.


----------

